# Towing with F150 V6 EcoBoost 3.55



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've used my brother's pickup a few times. I'm not sure what engine he has but it is a newer (within the last couple years) F-150 with ecoboost. 

I've pulled a 3-horse bumper pull horse trailer (empty weight around 3,500 pounds) but with only 1 horse in it. 

I pretty much didn't even know the trailer was behind me. Pulled it _very _well. 

My horses have a vet visit coming up next month and I'm tempted to borrow his pickup just because I am purely curious how it would pull a larger 3-horse gooseneck with 3 horses in it. 


I'd say if you are only going to haul about 10 times a year, I would think you would be just fine. As you already said, this will be your main vehicle so you need it to be decent on gas mileage.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*What it can pull is one thing....what it can stop is another.*
That is true of any brand, any classification and how it is outfitted.

Before purchasing I would be looking into a towing package to hopefully safeguard your transmission from overheating, larger capacity radiator for better cooling while towing and larger brake components along with a must have true frame hitch, wiring and the built in brake controller they now have on this lighter weight truck moved down from the super-duty series...

Make sure that adding in these features that give your truck longevity don't reduce your towing capacity by much...
Trailers and horses add weight in a hurry when you figure in all the incidentals we can carry.
Also be aware that those towing numbers are done with a "dead" weight like a camping trailer, _never ever is it live cargo of horses. :x_

Happy shopping and be safe out on the roads....
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo.._


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FlaDiane said:


> Considering buying an 2016 F150 V6 EcoBoost with 3.55 Axle Ratio - I pull locally around 10x a yr and can only have one vehicle. My work commute is 50 miles so mpg is important as well. Truck is rated to pull 10,700 My loaded BP trailer avgs 5-6,000 lbs I'm in Florida where it is relatively flat.


There is no easy why you couldn't do it, tho if you have concerns about gas consumption, I would be looking at a 2.7L. It will consume a little less on those work commutes while still being able to haul.


----------



## FlaDiane (Feb 15, 2016)

Horselovinguy - thank you. I'll be adding the trailer tow package which is about $900 - good thoughts...thank you kindly.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd double check the towing capability of the particular vehicle in question (and absolutely keep in mind what was mentioned above regarding live loads vs dead weight) - I'm surprised at the 10,700. 

My 2011 V8 F-150 4x4 with 3.73 axle ratio and factory tow package w/beefed up transmission is only rated for 9,800 and much of what Ford's been doing to improve gas mileage in recent years is not helping towing capability.

That said, for your needs I also think you'll be fine. I can definitely tell I'm towing the handful of times a year I haul, but it gets the job done. My truck is my commuter vehicle and I average 18mpg on my 60 mile daily round trip, but you'll get better mileage on a 2016 eco-boost.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Cynical25 said:


> I'd double check the towing capability of the particular vehicle in question (and absolutely keep in mind what was mentioned above regarding live loads vs dead weight) - I'm surprised at the 10,700.


This. There are a lot of possible configurations for the F-150 2016 Ford F-150 Full Size Pickup Truck | Towing Specifications | Ford.com Even after you narrow it down to a 2.7L V6 with 3.55 axle ratio, most are 7600 lbs, but there are other considerations.

Which cab? What bed size? 4x2 or 4x4? A longer wheelbase from a longer cab and/or bed will increase stability. Depending on where you drive, you may or may not need 4x4. Any of these options may lower fuel efficiency.

I drive a truck as my daily commuter and it sucks when I look at how much I'm paying in gas. I'll almost certainly be getting something more fuel efficient in the next year, hopefully still keeping the truck but maybe not if I can figure out some other way to get occasional access to a tow-capable truck!


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I recently went through the same scenario. I had a Rubicon Jeep which can't pull snot, so needed a truck. I also have to commute to work so fuel mileage was a huge concern. I was not looking at brand new trucks, but 2011 & newer. 

I ended up getting a 2012 Dodge 1500 V-8 Hemi Laramie 4x4. I did some comparisons on Ford vs. Dodge. The gas mileage on the Fords was a bit better, but not by much. Ford has a similar towing capacity, but from the reviews I read and word-of-mouth, the Ford wasn't as 'solid' as a towing vehicle. 

With that said, if you won't be towing even close to the max towing capacity you would probably be fine with the eco-boost. 

When I was going to the dealerships and they asked me what i was looking for, I told them it was 'something that didn't exist. A vehicle that could tow over 7000lbs and was efficient on gas'. Which is why I went with the Dodge. I want to feel secure towing my trailer, and it is COMFY to drive and I feel safe in it. 

There are so many variables with trucks that is almost impossible to rely 100% on internet research. Your best bet is to spend the time going to a couple dealers and talking to them. I went to a Ford dealership and 2 Dodge dealers before I bought my truck.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I absolutely don't like towing with 1/2 tons, that said you can get away with it.

Take a look at Dodge's new diesel powered 1/2 ton, don't know if it falls in your price range but they claim up to 29mpg with it.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

If you're exceeding the gross then while the truck can do it you might have other issues.

I'd call my insurance agent and ask him if your covered while towing.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

FlaDiane said:


> Considering buying an 2016 F150 V6 EcoBoost with 3.55 Axle Ratio -- Curious if anyone is towing with the newer EcoBoost and what your experience has been.


Have I got a web article for you! At the end of January Pickuptrucks.com published a five-way comparison test of 2016 half-ton pickups configured for maximum towing capacity. All were full crew-cab 4-door models, and all but the Toyota were 2wd. All were tested with beds empty and full, and towing identical trailers loaded to weigh 10,100 pounds. 
Texas Truck Showdown 2016: Max Towing Overview - PickupTrucks.com News

The finishing order was


GMC Sierra 1500 SLT, 6.2-liter V-8
Ford F-150 Lariat, 3.5-liter V-6 EcoBoost
Chevrolet Silverado 1500 LTZ, 5.3-liter V-8
Ram 1500 Laramie Longhorn, 5.7-liter V-8
Toyota Tundra 1794 Edition, 5.7-liter V-8
The 6.2 liter GMC was the rocket ship of the group, with the F-150 a close second. The other three lagged behind and were sort of a tie for third.

The last place finish of the Tundra was no surprise, Toyota put the all new second generation Tundra on the market in 2007 and it still has the same drivetrain. It pulls fine, but gets the worst towing mileage. At least it offers the largest fuel tank at 38 gallons.

The RAM was hurt by having the worst empty mpg, severe squat when loaded which affected handling pulling a trailer, and some testers disliked the steering.

The Chevy was praised for the best handling when loaded or towing, and got the best fuel mileage running without a load.

The Ford was praised for having a nice combination of power and fuel economy, and knocked for squatting too much under load. It has a 36 gallon tank option.

The GMC was dinged for being expensive and not having a large fuel tank option, but after winning every acceleration contest, loaded or empty, it still tied the Chevy for best fuel mileage running without a load. It also had the best loaded braking. The 6.2 engine requires premium fuel.

Empty fuel mileage:
GMC 23.9
Chevy 23.9
Ford 22.8
Ram 17.7
Toyota 17.9

Fuel mileage pulling a 10,100 pound trailer:
GMC 11.6
Ford 11.3
Chevy 11.1
Ram 10.7
Toyota 10.0

PS, in a mid February comparison of four trucks configured for maximum mpg, the 2.7 L Ford Ecoboost was quicker than the others whether loaded or empty. It might not be available with all the same towing options as the 3.5. The Ram Ecodiesel wasn't as fast but had good torque and returned an incredible 30+ mpg empty or full. They didn't test the mileage trucks with a trailer.
Texas Truck Showdown 2016: MPG Overview - PickupTrucks.com News


----------



## FlaDiane (Feb 15, 2016)

Joel - thank you very much! great info - given the small diff between the GMC and the Ford (in terms of mileage) and the bit about the 6.2 GMC needs premium fuel - I will most likely go with the Ford. 
That said - I'm retiring my 99 GMC Suburban 1500 with 300k miles (gas engine of course) - many of which were spent pulling my trailer. Never had any issues with my engine. Love my old Burb. 
Thanks again for the great article. 
Diane



Joel Reiter said:


> Have I got a web article for you! At the end of January Pickuptrucks.com published a five-way comparison test of 2016 half-ton pickups configured for maximum towing capacity. All were full crew-cab 4-door models, and all but the Toyota were 2wd. All were tested with beds empty and full, and towing identical trailers loaded to weigh 10,100 pounds.
> Texas Truck Showdown 2016: Max Towing Overview - PickupTrucks.com News
> 
> The finishing order was
> ...


----------

